# HeatPly



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

what do you use now?

I have been using hot water for hotbox and honeyhouse off the outside woodboiler. However we just bought a new place and there is no Honey house. So I think this year the two car garage is the new honey house and it has no heat so I have been thinking about buying a hotwater heater and hooking a pump to it for radiant hotwater heat, by filling it and recifulating the water thru it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

BMAC said:


> what do you use now?


Another beekeeper's Honey House.

I have a 16'X20' part of my new building which I would like to use to extract in. But there is much work to do first. Besides getting the extracting equipment.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

It looks useful to use on existing concrete floors. I picked up a 20 ft reefer box to use as hothouse, it already as deep channels in it for laying radiant heat into it. Not sure what I will use in the new honey house to warm it. Been thinking of trying those infrared heaters that are cheap for taking the chill out of the honey house.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Mark,
I've done a substantial amount of research on radiant floor heating - not just reading but hands on.
It doesn't riase the air temperature in a room directly.

It transfers heat thru the air without heating it, and heats objects in the room by radiant heat.
It tends to heat a room more slowly than forced air or a normal steam or hot water radiator.

It is effective at heating the surfaces exposed to it by line of sight.

If you bring a load of supers in on a hot day, it'll be well suited to maintaining the temperature.
If you bring a load of 65 degree supers in and want to raise them to 90 overnight, that might be challenging for a radiant floor.

I think it's a wonderful product for a home though, where temp change usually fairly gradual and a slow temp rise in the air is acceptable.
It's also an extremely efficient way to transfer heat energy, as little or none of it is lost in process.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

THanks Beregondo. Good advice.


----------

